# Mr. Picky Minipoo/Won't eat it all!



## Abby+Augie (May 4, 2012)

*(There is a TL;DR at bottom if you don't want the whole shpeal!)*

Augie, my three and a half year old mini poodle mix, just doesn't eat all his food!
First he and my other dog were on what I think was dry Beneful kibble and Purina wet food (My family members bought it at the grocery store out of desperation when we last ran out, but I was not there when they bought & filled the food bin so I don't know.)

I would mix the kibble and the wet in the hopes that he would eat it all, but he would of course find ways to eat around the kibble, and then the other dog would eat his kibble.

After I noticed their food situation and looked more into dog foods and made the decision to make a change so he would eat healthier and more.

So I decided on Authority's adult grain free kibble. (Though the large breed kind, because our other dog is on the larger side.)
Augie is 19 pounds, but since he is a mix he is on the bigger side. (About 16 inches at the shoulder.)
He is skinny but I don't think he is underweight, he looks and acts healthy.

Now I am in the process of giving them the beneful + authority mixture to switch them over to the Authority, and I soak it in chicken broth before serving. (Since Augie used to only eat wet food.)

*TL;DR*
Augie is eating moistened Beneful/Authority mixture, slowly more Authority. 
I give him about a cup and a half because that is what the package recommended for his weight. 
He only eats a little bit - am I giving him way too much? How much should he have?

Sorry this is so long!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, Augie may be trying to tell you the Beneful is not a food which is sustaining his health well, and he may possibly--I'm not a nutritionist, just have dealt with sensitive tummies in my small dogs--not be getting just the right mix with Authority. It can take time to make a change, but my own personal opinion is to consider dropping the Beneful immediately and give a teaspoon of canned pumpkin (not the pie mix, you want plain pumpkin) along with his Authority each meal, until he's used to it, maybe for a week or 10 days. If that doesn't work out, maybe some of the Dog Food Advisor ratings could help lead to a food which suits his body. 
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
I've found my Toy Poodle doesn't do as well on completely grain-free, so I use Nature's Variety Prairie and Solid Gold Wee Bits and he does great on those. Of course, they are all different ! It has taken some experimentation, to tell the truth. He came to me on Canidae, which was awful for his tum.
Other brands I really like include but are not limited to Merrick's, Fromm, and Natural Balance. I know people who really like Wellness, too, and just haven't tried it with my Tpoo.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

One other thing to consider is it's quite possible the Authority has vastly more nutrients per bite than the Beneful, so he may need less .

I think you are on the right track and maybe consider offering a few Authority kibble bites un-soaked for variety and see which he prefers?

I've also been told some of the food bag guidance can tend towards the high side of feeding quantities, but can't offer any advice there. Augie's body and coat should be good barometers . Just like people, dogs' metabolisms also vary.


----------



## Abby+Augie (May 4, 2012)

Thank you, Streetcar! I will give the plain ol' Authority a try and see how that goes!


----------

